# HDD Starts Up, Then Stops: Is It Dead? (Possible to fix?)



## abc617

So as the title says, I think I may have a dead HDD.

This HDD came from an external HDD I got a couple years ago (Fantom). The HDD that came inside of it is a Western Digital WD10EACS 1TB.

To test whether or not it was dead, I tried is plugging it into a power source without a data connection, using either the SATA power from my desktop or the external HDD power. Upon powering up it starts to spin up. However after about 10 seconds, the drive stops spinning completely. Same thing happens after multiple attempts. So it sounds like to me it is dead, right? (Just want second opinion)

So if in fact it is dead, I read from several online forums and guides that replacing the PCB to the HDD MIGHT fix it. Does anyone have any input on whether or not replacing the PCB would in fact fix it or not? Because I'd rather not spend $100+ for a service guy to replace it when I could buy a PCB for ~$40 and fix it myself.


----------



## spunk.funk

The Drive has Failed. To replace the PCB, you have to get the same exact HDD model and remove it, and replace it. This usually results in having 2 failed HDD's especially if you have never tried this before.


----------



## wkw427

It is normal for a drive to spin up, and then down if it is an external drive and it has no data connection.

Have you tried it in an external enclosure, with both power and data connected?
How about trying it fully connected to the inside of a PC?


----------



## abc617

wkw427 said:


> It is normal for a drive to spin up, and then down if it is an external drive and it has no data connection.
> 
> Have you tried it in an external enclosure, with both power and data connected?
> How about trying it fully connected to the inside of a PC?


I've tried connecting it to:
-To my computer (with the SATA power cable, with and without the data cable)
-In the enclosure (with a USB and eSATA cable)
-In the enclosure, just the power

And the same thing happens: it starts up and you can head the drive spinning, with some small clicking noises if you listen really carefully (this HDD always did this). Then after about 10 seconds the drive stops spinning; no spinning or vibrations from the HDD. And it is not detected by computer at all. So it sure seems like its dead to me at least. 

I do remember that at times when I leave it running for more than 4+ hours, the aluminum enclosure it was in got hot, so its possible that something burnt out right? And if so, would replacing the PCB possible fix it?


*Note: I have found some online vendors that sell my HDD's PCB board, so that way I don't have to take apart and possibly ruin another perfectly good HDD.


----------



## spunk.funk

> Note: I have found some online vendors that sell my HDD's PCB board, so that way I don't have to take apart and possibly ruin another perfectly good HDD.


Good luck and keep us informed.


----------

